

Ask HN: Is there a Hacker News for investors? - nickfrost

If so, what is it? AngelList? Crunchbase?
======
tempestn
For me the key element of HN is discussion based on evidence and logic. By
that definition (and most others), I consider bogleheads.org to be the best
investment site out there.

------
_delirium
As befits the culture, the answer is: yes, but it's private, and if you don't
already know about it, you can't join.

------
stevievee
If you are individual investor, seekingalpha.com might fit your description.

If you are a professional, I can't see why you would want to critically
discuss investments in a public forum.

------
eddiehobbes
I've been looking for more as well, but I like: <http://abnormalreturns.com/>
<http://www.marketfolly.com/>

both link to high quality articles about investing and the economy

------
ig1
It depends what you're looking for. If it's for discussion then Quora's your
best bet, for links Twitter.

That said most investor-type topics are likely to be on-topic on Hacker News
as well.

~~~
jfoster
The investor topics on HN likely won't be from an investor's perspective.
Quora is quite formal, so you'd get more "investor to general public" posts
than "investor to fellow investor" posts.

------
bifrost
I haven't seen one yet, but dmor does do a pretty interesting analysis blog of
startups thats likely interesting to investors.

~~~
dataisfun
what's the address for that one ?

~~~
Justen
I'm guessing he is referring to the HN username:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dmor>

Which lists the site as:

<http://www.daniellemorrill.com/>

------
w1zeman1p
What would the distinction be between content offered on HN vs what investors
are looking for?

------
chiph
For traders - that stuff is regulated, to try and prevent pump & dump scams.

------
arvakharia
I browse through www.bogleheads.org from time to time.

------
benajnim
I recommend the forum, www.bogleheads.org

------
mrbonner
Yes, its called speculation.

------
gregcohn
Stocktwits.

------
loue
zerohedge

